# One year ago today



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Exactly a year ago today we brought home our feisty little puppy Dudley, he came bounding into our home and our lives, exploring everywhere, making himself at home in out house and very quickly into our hearts. One year on he is still here (amazingly my husband would say!), still pretty feisty, still loves to explore everywhere but luckily less with his teeth nowadays!! picture of him then and now with my son (who calls Dudley 'my furry brother'!)

Oh - can't copy old picture - but here is new one anyway!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love your boys. They are both so very handsome. As you know Dudley is one of my favorite poos. I live for Oh Dudley stories. I think what beautiful and fresh babies Dudley and Willow would make!!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a lovely photo. They are both gorgeous.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Dawn
Lovely photo of your 2 boys!
Oh how that 1st year has gone so quickly. I always looked for your posts and to my shame I was always relieved to see that Dudley was as naughty as Milo  We've gone through the baby stage and now got a stroppy teenager...please tell me Dudley is a stroppy teenager as well!

Val


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

What a lovely photo. Dudley is so well groomed too.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Dudley is so gorgeous,I love his colour. We had Eddie 1 year ago last Sunday. I can't believe it,it has gone so fast. I love hearing about dudleys antics x x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a fab picture - I feel so sorry for children who don't have a doggy pal.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my what a gorgeous dude! Dudley just gets more cute with every pic. x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

He is soooo cute I could plant a dozen kisses on that face!!!!! Both of them!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Both handsome dudes!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy birthday Dudley !!!!
I love his colour and his coat looks amazing !!!!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Great picture, he reminds me of bailey only a different colour, same coat ( and crimped fringe) lol 

He's currently barking at the andrex advert hmmm..


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone - Donna - ooh those babies would have been gorgeous, shame Dudley had the snip (may have been slightly tricky to arrange though!), 
Val - I felt the same reading about naughty Milo as well! yes I think we still have a way to go to have a well mannered dog!
Marzi - I was one of those children like the ones you feel sorry for, always wanted a dog - finally got one!
Thanks everyone else for saying my boys are fab, neither of them perfect but love them to bits, oh and my son definitely does not look well groomed in the pic, his hair looks terrible!!


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

Dudley is gorgeous  Lovely photo x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh.... What a gorgeous photo of your boys 

Dudley looks like such a big softy.

We were saying the same last Friday...where on earth has the time gone.

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Such a great photo!! handsome boys...and I love what your son calls him...true love.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great photo!! Dudley is a very handsome chap


----------

